# New here… photo critique



## jcavaliere (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 

Im brand new to this forum.  I've been shooting as a hobby for the past 4 years, but recently (in the past month) I've made the decision to try and attain a sustainable income off photography- specifically weddings, portraiture, and headshots.  

My question relates to if there is a forum dedicated to photo critiques? A place where you can post your recent photos and receive feedback from our members? 

Thanks! and nice to meet you all


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome to TPF.
Any of the the Photogallery subforums is good for a critique.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 9, 2016)

jcavaliere said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Im brand new to this forum.  I've been shooting as a hobby for the past 4 years, but recently (in the past month) I've made the decision to try and attain a sustainable income off photography- specifically weddings, portraiture, and headshots.
> 
> ...



You can post in any of the photo gallery sections that apply and ask for C&C.  A couple of suggestions that might prove helpful.  First, bring a thick skin.  Your bound to hear some commentary that isn't full of praise, in fact some of it might be downright nasty.  My recommendation, take the useful stuff from the critique provided and ignore the rest.  I think you'll find there are some folks who will give you some very honest, very useful feedback.  However you will most likely need to wade through a bit of snark to get there.  

Second tip, from experience I'd recommend you not make a big deal about your goals of becoming a professional photographer shooting weddings, etc - as you'll probably wind up getting a lot of tangent stuff posted about a lot of other topics and exploring the wisdom of this decision instead of keeping the responses focused on C&C for your pictures.  

Just my 2 cents worth of course.  Good luck


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 9, 2016)

all of the forum sections except the "just for fun" are for the critique of posted pictures. 
"off topic chat" might also be an exception. 
other than that, any forum you post a picture in is for critique. 

when you post, it also helps to give a little information when you post a picture. 
what your vision was for the shot, what you personally felt was good, or could be better, what the shooting conditions were, what equipment you used, and perhaps most importantly, what sort of critique you are looking for if something specific.


----------



## jcavaliere (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks for the responses so far! Am I allowed to post photos in the 'aspiring professionals' section for critique? I think that would help keep things specific and relevant, as opposed to posting in other sections where there is such a wide mix of photographers?


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 9, 2016)

jcavaliere said:


> Thanks for the responses so far! Am I allowed to post photos in the 'aspiring professionals' section for critique? I think that would help keep things specific and relevant, as opposed to posting in other sections where there is such a wide mix of photographers?



yup. 
thats what the aspiring professionals section is for.


----------



## jcavaliere (Mar 9, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> jcavaliere said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the responses so far! Am I allowed to post photos in the 'aspiring professionals' section for critique? I think that would help keep things specific and relevant, as opposed to posting in other sections where there is such a wide mix of photographers?
> ...


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 9, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> First, bring a thick skin.  Your bound to hear some commentary that isn't full of praise, in fact some of it might be downright nasty.



Rude, nasty criticism is like big loaf of burned bread.  If you can get past the black crusty nasty parts, there is generally something worth looking for at its center.


----------



## Designer (Mar 9, 2016)

jcavaliere said:


> My question relates to if there is a forum dedicated to photo critiques? A place where you can post your recent photos and receive feedback from our members?


You can select from any forum except "just for fun" and "beginner".  If your subjects are people, you can select "people" or "general" for instance.  

I prefer only one photograph per thread if you want a detailed critique, or you can post more photos if all you want is a general evaluation of the group of photos.  

It helps a lot to include the EXIF or list the particular settings, but the EXIF will also have the camera, the lens, what exposure mode, etc.  

As already mentioned; it also helps to know what you attempted, what you did to achieve the results you wanted, etc.


----------



## kdthomas (Mar 13, 2016)

One guideline I try to use is from Stephen King (I think?) ... if you get a specific critique from one and only one person ... good chance you can safely put it aside. But two or more ... go back and take a hard look, because you probably really do need to change something.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Mar 13, 2016)

Stay out of the aspiring professionals, people usually post questions regarding business there, they usually get flamed. 

Just keep it simple. Dont ask for thoughts on business models, plans, charging etc AND try to get critique. This is definatelty a photo forum not a professional business forum.


----------



## KmH (Mar 13, 2016)

*The Aspiring Professionals Forum*
Post New Thread
A forum for those who need information on the challenges and rewards of going professional or who have recently turned pro! Do you want guidance from current working pros? This is the place! *Discuss equipment needs, developing business plans and more*!

*Photo Galleries*


----------

